# am i gonna die??



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

I foolishly took 40mg of propranolol with 60mg of adderall a few days ago. My pdoc told me i should've have done that. and now i'm all freaked out wondering did i damage my heart in any way. I'm starting to get short of breath and some chest pains, and i'm wondering if its just anxiety or if i'm having a heart attack......if anyone else has used this combo and not died...please tell me. thanks


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

The answer to your question in the topic of this thread is yes... everyone is. But the answer to your question about dying from taking this combination of meds is no. You took it a few days ago and you're still alive. Your doctor would have let you know if there was some serious kind of emergency with taking that medication together. You're ok.


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

^lol


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

no harm in getting checked but chances are you will be ok. it's not uncommon for people to experience shortness of breath after using too much amphetamine. it means you did something to your body you should not have done. but it doesn't mean you're going to die from it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Vasoconstriction, dont worry untill your knees and hands turn purple (and even that wont make you die).

Dont take beta blockers with high doses of stimulants.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, as soon as you're born you're dying. Such a happy thought.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Yes, as soon as you're born you're dying. Such a happy thought.


Well, in the future its gonna be possible to avoid death because aging has been proven to be in your genetics.


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

That's all your doc said: i should've have done that ? That's quite cryptic. I agree with everyone else, though: if it happened a few days ago, you should be fine. (and by fine i mean not dead)


----------



## Cydnie (Aug 30, 2010)

I have! Don't worry - you're fine. I take 80mg of propanolol every day and take adderall every day too. My doc never told me there was any problem, and he checks his drug interaction books and computers before prescribing anything to me. You're okay, and it was a few days ago. I think what you're feeling is anxiety. I've been there! It's hard to do when you're very anxious but try just taking in some very deep breaths, hold, and release. It's already been a few days - You're fine! I don't know why your doc and my doc disagree, I will look into it with him, but just wanted to reassure you! I take this combo every day and have for awhile. One day, you're fine. If I hear that this really is a bad combo, I will let you know, but you are fine right now, so don't worry!


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

ok good to hear i'm not gonna die anytime soon. I was seriously freaking out and thought my heart was gonna explode. but i took a bunch of klonopin and forgot all about it. thank god for benzos


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

martyboi said:


> I foolishly took 40mg of propranolol with 60mg of adderall a few days ago. My pdoc told me i should've have done that. and now i'm all freaked out wondering did i damage my heart in any way. I'm starting to get short of breath and some chest pains, and i'm wondering if its just anxiety or if i'm having a heart attack......if anyone else has used this combo and not died...please tell me. thanks


Did your pdoc tell you, you shouldn't have taken propranolol with Adderall? Did he/she give a reason why? Just curious.

I am not aware of any direct interaction between the two medications, except as crayzymed said, beta blockers like propranolol can cause vasoconstriction. This is why they are not used after a heart attack caused by cocaine-induced vasospasm. Since cocaine is a stimulant like adderall I am wondering if similar precautions need to be taken with adderall.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

alte said:


> I am not aware of any direct interaction between the two medications, except as crayzymed said, beta blockers like propranolol can cause vasoconstriction. This is why they are not used after a heart attack caused by cocaine-induced vasospasm. Since cocaine is a stimulant like adderall I am wondering if similar precautions need to be taken with adderall.


I'm assuming that it's because propranolol is selective to beta-adrenergic receptors, so by blocking them whilst on a stimulant, the alpha-adrenergic receptors consequently get over stimulated.


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

being foolish does not excuse your actions.... if you are still alive... you know your answer so... don't do foolish things again.


----------



## kazzy (Sep 25, 2010)

well if the doctor thought u was going to die then he wud of sent u straight to A&E, dont worry. the chest pains and shortness of breathe is probley your anxiety, u think someting is going to happen to u and your getting yourself worked up. trust me i do it all the time and im not having a heart attack just the anxiety . you will be ok x


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Its all about the dose, low dose stimulant with beta blocker no problem, recreational dose with beta blocker can be a problem.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> I'm assuming that it's because propranolol is selective to beta-adrenergic receptors, so by blocking them whilst on a stimulant, the alpha-adrenergic receptors consequently get over stimulated.


yeah, that sounds right.


----------

